
Ask HN: How to make An Android phone more private and secure - xlaacid
Does anyone have any advice on making an android phone more private (from google) and secure.<p>I have done some of the basics; turn off location, encrypt the phone, limited the access of some programs, etc.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate any deeper dives into this<p>Thanks
======
agsilvio
I attempted this. I'm sure it's not water tight but it was successful at
preventing me from giving away my usage data too easily.

In brief:

\- a custom android ROM and NO gapps \- no Google play services \- f droid for
apps \- yalp store (from f droid) for must have play store apps (although
support is questionable) \- I took a new email from proton mail \- OSM for
maps. SUCKS but a good alternative. Can't complain. \- dickduckgo privacy
browser \- then just avoid the big tech companies (google, Facebook, Amazon,
etc)

Cons: a much less streamlined experience.

Pros: some peace of mind about data. Because the phone is more basic, you
don't want to fiddle with it as much. Enjoy life!

~~~
xlaacid
Thanks! I forgot to mention im on a pixel 3a. The only custom ROM I've found
is GrapheneOS and its still a bit raw.

